

Over one thousand children illegally registered - yesbabyyes
http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/over-one-thousand-children-illegally-registered/

======
amybe
Um. Does ancestry.com disclose statistics on requests by law enforcement?

Could governments get any creepier?

